# Cleanup Crew: Where to buy?



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Im ready to get a small cleanup crew but wanted to know: Where did you guys buy your crew from?
Online, or a store in the GTA?

I live in etobicoke so i checked out Aquarium Kingdom, Reef-Raft, Dragon Aquarium and Big-Als... None of them (except Als) had any snails/hermits. Big Als did have a bunch of baby hermits (blue leg) at 9.99 for 4 of them..

Are there any other locations that have more options (was looking for some ast, conc and nass snails aswell) in the GTA?

Or did you guys go the online route?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I wouldn't get them online. I got mine mostly from SUM, but you should check for stock availability before making a trip. Most stores may not have them in stock all the time.

If you're not in a rush, I'd watch out for specials. SUM had clean up crew specials often, and that's when I got them.

When you get hermits, make sure you get extra shells of larger sizes.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

And watch the BA's sales. I got my BL hermits for .99 each...


----------



## kolbaso (Mar 24, 2010)

Go to Carls aquarium on the queensway. He always has small crabs for 1.50 and usually he has cheap snails as well.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

got my ceriths from SUM... 1.50 each I think... they have more snails in stock there last time I went (Wednesday) just didn't look at the prices for them. i think astreas were like 1.75 or 2, not too sure. 

peppermint shrimp at lucky's are 3 or more for 6.99 or 9.99 for less than 3 (I got the last one so you might want to call and see if they are getting anymore)

nassarius was 2 dollars at aquatic kingdom. 

and I got 2 mexican red legs, 2 left handed and 4 blue legged hermits at a local pet store in Niagara 1.99 each. 


good luck.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Get'em at JL aquatics best price =)

http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/250/Reef+Custodians.html also they are having a sale on the packages scroll down


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> Get'em at JL aquatics best price =)
> 
> http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/250/Reef+Custodians.html also they are having a sale on the packages scroll down


yeah, but shipping will make everything cost more. :s unless you can get a group buy together some how... even then, I don't know if it would be worth it.

half the fun is wandering the store and looking at what you buy before you buy it, no?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I checked out JL aquatics, after shipping and taxes there isnt much of a discount


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

granted there isn't much of a discount from JL aquatics after the shipping but they carry alot of crabs and snails that are hard to find in the GTA you can spend alot of time and gas trying to find certain specimens.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Actually everything you see at JL aquatics can be found in the GTA - and for cheaper when on sale. SUM when on sale has cerith snails for .99 cents compared to JLA's sale price of $1.35 etc... So instead of paying extra for shipping, just spend it on the gas. 

For my C.U.C. I go to North American Fish Breeders and Sea U Marine.

One last thing, beware the hermit crabs. They'll prey on/ eat your snails for their shells. It's possible to have a C.U.C. without any crabs.


----------

